# PubHammer Brisbane, Australia. Come have a game and a beer sometime!



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

PubHammer Brisbane
It's all in the name.​

Hi all, we've just relaunched our established club (formerly Western Suburbs gaming club) in Brisbane as PubHammer! We meet every Sunday, from 6 till 11, at the Centenary Tavern in Middle Park (west Brisbane - see map)

We usually have about a dozen players in a night, but we're looking to expand, so more players are encouraged. Our location is at a pub, so please note this is a licensed venue - beer is available on tap, and flows pretty freely. 

A few notes about us:

* we play Warhammer 40K, 1000 - 2000 points in a game
* We play Warmachine/Hordes
* We play other bordgames, 
* We play friendly games, and try to keep powergaming and rules problems to a minimum.
* There is a $10 entry fee, to cover room hire, and other outlays (mostly terrain)
* We have the function room there, with quite a few tables, and we can provide ample terrain - so we can play quite a few games at the same time.


Generally, its just a lot of fun, a bit of beer, gaming and talk - whatever you feel like. If you're interested, or have any questions, please post in this thread, or PM me or visit our Facebook page, PubHammer! and I'll get back to you.


PLEASE NOTE: It is a licensed venue, so we can only allow people over 18 - this isn't dissing the younger crowd, but is to do with liqueur licensing laws.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Big News: We're announcing our first open tournament at PubHammer! A mini 40k tournament, 3 rounds of 1000 points on Sunday the 17th of July! I'll be posting details soon, but any Brisbanites around should let me know and come along!


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

Assuming under 18's arn't allowed, or no beer?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> Assuming under 18's arn't allowed, or no beer?


Generally not allowed, because it's a licensed venue, and you'd need a parent or guardian with you (and who wants to bring mum along for a games night ), sorry mate. Still, if you're getting near 18, keep us in mind, and come along and check us out when you have the chance


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

16th today, been looking for a club for a while 

Oh well, GW chermside will do right?


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Mindlessness said:


> 16th today, been looking for a club for a while
> 
> Oh well, GW chermside will do right?


Maybe they aren't too bad, though last time I was in there the manager was trying to give me the hard sell for WFB 8th ed - I swear every second word was "preorder". The other guy there was much better though - very helpful, and good for a chat.

Have you checked out the other Brisbane 40k clubs around? I think there's a few advertising on WargamerAU, which meet semi-regularly. Ask around, and you'll find something good


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Hmmm...I will have to investigate this one day. I'm assuming you don't mind people who just want to watch, talk and drink? (still paying the entry fee of course)


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Insanity72 said:


> Hmmm...I will have to investigate this one day. I'm assuming you don't mind people who just want to watch, talk and drink? (still paying the entry fee of course)


You're always welcome to come watch, chat or have a game  We also have board games going every week if you feel like jumping on something a little more simple on a Sunday night. Just be warned, the club is currently on break for the next two weeks (returning January 6th) because of the holidays. We just had our Christmas breakup party last week actually, which was a fun bash.

If you're on Facebook we have a pretty active group going (called PubHammer) if you want to see what's happening in any week.
Oh, and your first week is always free


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Pubhammer is cancelled for the night due to the weather, but we'll be back as normal next week.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Forgot about this, have to remember to come round soon.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Quick update, I'm currently not around the Pub much these days, after having a kid just recently. The club is still running, though mostly playing Warmachine and Board Games, with some 40k going on on occasion (by per-arrangement). If you're looking to have a game when you turn up, please look us up on Facebook and let us know 

http://www.facebook.com/groups/pubhammer/


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Update: We're moving! As of the 25th of May, we'll be gaming at the Junction pub in Annerley! That's right opposite Ace Comics and Games there 

We're still playing Warmachine, 40k and all types of boardgames (Zombiecide, Mansions of Madness, Omega Protocol, Settlers of Catan and many others!), but feel free to bring in anything you feel like trying, or nothing and sit down for a board game, or just a pint and a yarn 

Check out our page if interestested: 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/pubhammer/


----------

